# On Location: Audi R18 Cutaway Display in Pictures



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Back in September, while attending the Audi Future Lab Mobility conference in Munich, we had a chance to take a surprisingly close look at the Audi R18 e-tron quattro. On display that day at a downtown warehouse was the cutaway chassis you see here – with #1 livery and a faux Dindo Capello driver.

As secretive as Audi Sport tends to be while in competition, we were most surprised to see this year’s car so exposed. Even though the season was over, we figured the occasion was pretty special. As you might expect, those of us attending the event crawled all around the chassis, examined it and even snapped photos.

Read more about it and see many more photos HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/on_location/on-location-audi-r18-cutaway-display-in-pictures/


----------



## jacubcox (Jan 10, 2013)

*audi sport*

hi.......Audi R18 Cutaway is a best car and you can ride to long driving easily and enjoyed it but avg is much not good it is a expensive and maintenance not easily to each person rich person to carry it.
thank you .
............................................................................................................................................
 top ten classified website


----------



## nicorock (Jan 21, 2013)

*good to see*

Now i got the racer position in car.


----------



## atikaquraishi (Jan 25, 2013)

thats the exact position how i sleep in the cold...


----------



## schn311vw (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cool cutaway! It kind of reminds me of a cutaway that I saw in the Porsche museum in Stuttgart.


----------

